# María Madrid entra en los 3000



## krolaina

*¡¡FELICIDADES MARIETA!!*​3 consejos:

- Ponte tiritas en los dedos nena, qué velocidad. SpeedyMary no para.
- Duerme a horas decentes como las niñas buenas.
- Sigue con tu simpatía, saber estar y sinceridad.

Enhorabuena por esos estupendos 3000.​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*María, compañera de fatigas, ¡que alegría poder felicitarte en tus 3.000!*
*Desde aquí, todo el cariño y todos los besitos que te puedas imaginar para una colega traductora siempre dispuesta a ayudar y a compartir experiencias.*
*Fue una pena que no nos pudiésemos ver en tu ciudad hace un par de semanas cuando estuve de visita. ¿Qué tal para la próxima? Y, si no puede ser, ¡SIEMPRE QUEDA MALLORCA! ¿VERDAD?*
**

*Besos, besades i petons a s'al·lota des moix Moix!*​ 
*Montse*​ 
*Por cierto, veo que te acabo de mandar un beso, mientras que unas líneas atrás te mandaba todos los que te pudieras imaginar... Bueno, María, muchos besos mediterráneos para ti desde Montjuïc hasta algún rinconcito cerca de la Castellana.*​


----------



## Masood

Many many congratulations, María!!! Thanks for all your help!!
¡A por el cuarto millar!


----------



## María Madrid

Mil gracias!! Y yo en la inopia..... cumplo cosas y ni me entero. ¡Qué malo es el estrés!

Soy yo quien tengo que daros las gracias por las incontables veces que os he dado la tabarra cada vez que me quedo atascada! Gracias a vosotros he aprendido mucho, he despejado incontables dudas y sobre todo os agradezco de todo corazón vuestra increíble espíritu colaborador.

Karol. Tan encanto como siempre, gracias por el detalle de acordarte y por toda tu ayuda.

Tradu: sí, colega en el sentido literal de la palabra siempre queda Mallorca, ¡¡tenemos un "palo" pendiente!!

Masood: creo que la Seguridad Social me va a hacer una inspección y va a multarme por no tenerte en plantilla. ¡No tengo palabras para agradecerte la de marrones que me has resuelto!!

Un abrazo para todos y gracias de todo corazón,


----------



## heidita

Pues no sé si preguntarte si _"es que tú no te comes los moscos"_ o....

Tú lo que has "cumplido" sin avisar_ "by the face"_ y ¡¡eso no se hace a una amiga!!

Buena moza: Te mando esta foto de mi joya, que ya sé que te gusta..pero ten en cuenta, ¡¡que es todo mío!!

Un abrazo movidito.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## María Madrid

Vielen Dank!!! Tu joya es tuya, faltaría más. Perdón, quería decir "tu tesssssoooro". Mientras nos sigas dando acceso a sus geniales ideas, todo va bien, solo queremos (exigimos!) derecho de pernada de su cerebro!! y del tuyo, claro.

Mil gracias a ti y a la joya por vuestra ayuda y muy especialmente en mi reciente "pesadilla" particular, por fin ya finiquitada!!! Un abrazo para vosotros y para los niños.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querida y admirada María, es motivo de gran alegría poder felicitar a una forera tan brillante como tú.

Aprovecho para agradecerte las incontables veces que me has brindado tu ayuda con tus magistrales respuestas.  ¡Eres fantástica!!!!

Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## María Madrid

Querida Soledad, muchas gracias a ti, que tampoco te dejo tranquila con tanta pregunta, por tu inmensa generosidad. 

Aunque ahora estoy con el horario al revés y en principio tendríamos que coincidir más, nos cruzamos ahora menos que antes, cuando teníamos más diferencia horaria... ¡espero que eso cambie y volvamos a encontrarnos más por el foro! Un abrazo,


----------



## Rayines

*Querida María: Me uno al ramo de felicitaciones por los 3000 simpáticos e inquietos mensajes -por lo menos los que alcancé a leer-, ¡y te mando los mejores Aires desde estos Buenos! *


----------



## María Madrid

Ah! eso explica la brisita tan agradable que tengo en la terraza mientras trabajo.... Mil gracias a ti por tu inestimable ayuda de tantísimas ocasiones. Un abrazo para a*sh*á!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola María,

Me aúno a la legión de foreros felicitadores y celebro tus 3000 aportes, esperando continúen nutriendo este gran foro y ayudando a educarnos a todos cada día un poquito más. Si cada mensaje tuyo fuera una gota de agua, pues ya habrías roto, con ese gotear perseverante, muchas de las piedras de nuestra ignorancia.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## jonquiliser

Nämen, var du där redan?! Bra bra  (Inte stressen, förstås... känner med dig ) Men varma hälsningar och gratulationer, och skoj att du fortsätter skriva här! (Lite roligt också att prata svenska med nån från Spanien ) 

¡Un abrazo pallá!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Muchas felicidades, María!

Ojalá cumplas muchos posts más. Recibe un abrazo desde México.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, María.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias, gracias:

Erasmo: me sonrojas con tus cumplidos, muchas gracias a ti por toda tu ayuda y siempre certeros aportes, que siempre leo con interés.

Jonquiliser: Stress och värme... dët är inget bra, det. Tack själv för all din hjälp!! Det är roligt att träffas på olika forum! Jag kan inte så många språk som du men... finns det någon som gör det? Kram på dig!!

Toño: Mil gracias por tu felicitación y también por tus excelentes y numerosas aclaraciones en tantos hilos en los que hemos coincidido. 

Fernando: muchísimas gracias por pasarte por aquí. Aprovecho para felicitarte yo, que me he enterado de lo de la lista de "no, thanks", ya que no hay otra manera de hacerlo. Ahora coincidimos menos desde que no tengo tanta duda financiera... pero sigo disfrutando con tus excelentes comentarios (sobre todo aquéllos a los que añades tu inigualable toque irónico!!!)

Feliz verano para todos!!


----------



## EmilyD

Estimada Maria,

ademas de  *Felicitar*le,

quiero mencionar que siempre aprecio las palabras de _Oscar Wilde_ en su firma!

Hasta su proxima Mil...!
_
Nomi_


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas gracias Emily, qué sorpresa!... Me alegro de que te guste la cita de tan ilustre noctámbulo. Saludos,


----------



## frida-nc

Ay, María Madrid, hace tiempo que no estoy aquí para dar mis felicitaciones.  Es siempre un placer encontrarte y leer tus acertadas opiniones, y lo quiero hacer más frecuentemente, así que, ¡te busco en los foros!
Un abrazo, amiga.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Enhorabuena, *María*.


----------



## María Madrid

Frida: Muchas gracias. Es cierto que últimamente coincidimos menos... ¡algo habrá que hacer al respecto! Muchas gracias por tus excelentes sugerencias. 

Víctor: otro que tal baila, coincidimos mucho menos de lo que me gustaría, pero siempre aprecio tus excelentes sugerencias y sentido del humor... aunque tú no pilles mis bromas 

Saludos,


----------



## aceituna

Tres mil mensajes ya... ¡me quito el sombrero!

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, MARÍA!!*​ 
Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Fernita

*Querida María:*
*Aunque no nos hemos cruzado demasiado, es un placer felicitarte por tus 3000 posts.*

*Con todo cariño y espero que nos veamos más seguido.*

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Fernita *​


----------



## lamartus

*
¡Gracias, María, por tus 3.000 aportaciones!

*
*Es un placer leer tus comentarios y esas dudas que te carcomen. 

Espero ansiosa otros tres mil.

Un caluroso abrazo desde este tu/mi Madrid que a veces parece tan diferente.
*​


----------



## Berenguer

María, enhorabuena por los 3000 aportes a este foro. Se agradecen , se disfrutan y se aprecian.
Un saludo desde tu/mi (lamartus...me has despistado) MadriD.
Berenguer


----------



## YaniraTfe

*Cuando un post lleva tu nick, me llena de tranquilidad y confianza.*
*Mi más sincera enhorabuena María Madrid, y gracias por lo que das.*
*Un saludo desde Las Canarias.*

Yanira


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas gracias a todos!

Aceituna: esa caña a la que no termino de poder ir... en una de esta rematamos de verdad!! Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones en mis múltiples preguntas! 

Fernita: Es cierto que no coincidimos mucho, aunque últimamente me alegra comprobar que nos cruzamos más. Muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación que te agradezco de todo corazón. 

Lamartus: Otra "cañera" en el mejor sentido de la palabra y yo por h o por b que no voy... Muchas gracias por tu felicitación y por todas las veces que me ayudas con tus sugerencias. 

Berenguer: Gracias! Toda una sorpresa ver que te has pasado por aquí ¡te lo agradezco doblemente!

YaniraTfe: Otra sorpresa que te agradezco de todo corazón. Un saludo de de una chicharrera de adopción a una auténtica! Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Eugin

Ayyy María... ¿Qué tarde llego!!! ¡Mira lo que el trabajo me hace hacer!! (Debo trabajar menos.. ya lo sé ... o pedirme "la hora Wordreference" diaria, )
En fin, tarde o no, quería decirte que disfruto mucho leyendo tus posts, siempre se puede aprender algo nuevo de ellos!!! Muchas gracias por tu presencia aquí!! y a ver si compartimos opiniones más seguido!!! 

¡Un abrazo grande!!


----------



## Mate

María: Gracias por tus aportes siempre tan atinados. Aprendo mucho leyéndolos. 

Mate


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas gracias!! Me sonrojáis con vuestros cumplidos!!!

Eugin: nada de tarde, (la tardona oficial de WR soy yo!). Gracias por tus amabilísimas palabras y por los capotes que me lanzas!. 

Mateamargo: Muchísimas gracias por tus palabras y por tus generosas aportaciones a mis preguntas. 

Saludos,


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias por todos tus posts, María, siempre me gusta encontrarme contigo por ahí. Sigue igual de maja y simpática.
besos.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias Chics! Lo mismo digo! Y muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación. Saludos,


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades Maria, un verdadero placer.


----------



## Cecilio

No quisiera irme de vacaciones (que ya me las merezco) sin antes felicitar a María Madrid por sus 3000 aportaciones, que bien se lo merece.

Felicidades y saludos desde Valencia!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísmas gracias Riu. Qué sorpresa tu felicitación. Espero que coincidamos con más frecuencia!!

Muchísimas gracias también a ti Cecilio, qué alegría tener una felicitación tuya. Disfruta de esas vacaciones y espero que a la vuelta coincidamos más por los foros. 

Saludos,


----------



## mhp

They say good things come in small packages. Even as a kid I knew that was a lie.

  How that’s related to congratulating you on your 3000th posts I have no idea; but I’m sure there is a deep meaning that eludes me.

  Un abrazo y un regalito.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades María por tus tres mil. Tarde, lo sé, pero es que he estado desconectado últimamente.

Un abrazo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Mhp: Felicitación por aquí , felicitación por allá... . Muchísimas gracias por hacer un hueco entre tanto empaquetado para pasarte por a ti y por tu constante ayuda en el foro.

Ant: Es lo que tiene irse de vacaciones, no como otros que de aquí no nos hemos movido (aún). Muchas gracias a ti por tu felicitación y por tu impagable disponibilidad cada vez que necesito ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES MARIA!!!!

Que pena llegar tan requetetarde a tu fiesta....
Lo siento, Puedo?

 espero nos sigamos encontrado aunque exporádicamente, besos...

Rosangelus​


----------



## parhuzam

Hello María,

It is with great pleasure that I read your contributions.... and I look forward with baited breath and keen anticipation to your witty assertions and deft dismissals of questionable translations in this forum.

Felicidades....  

Párhuzam


----------



## smarthodas

Hola María:
¡Felicitaciones!
Y muchas gracias por su ayuda..

Saludos
Smart


----------



## nichec

Wow, I am too late........

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!* (don't forget about us in EO  )


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas gracias!!

Rosangelus: Nada de tarde, tengo el récord oficial e indiscutible de tardona en WR y da igual la fecha, me alegra mucho que te hayas pasado por aquí. Mil gracias a ti y a ver si coincidimos más por el foro! 

Párhuzam: Muchas gracias a ti por todas las veces que me sacas de dudas cuando me atasco a horas intempestivas (en mi huso horario)!! Y gracias por tus amabilísimas palabras... me sonrojas

Smarthodas: Muchas gracias a ti por tu amabilidad al pasarte por aquí. Toda una sorpresa inesperada que te agradezco de corazón. 

Nichec: Late? Not at all!!! Thankx soooooo much, your post is also such a lovely surprise! 

Un abrazo para todos!!!


----------

